

Highly Abstracted Machine Learning and AI API - heuroci
http://web.cognitio.heurolabs.com

======
heuroci
HeuroLabs started the private beta program for their API featuring computer
vision, speech processing and entity extraction at a very high level. Try the
live demo and the documentation. The API is designed to be very easy, with the
main building block being the concept of a pipeline. Content is ingested to a
pipeline and a key is returned. The key can be used to poll for results.
Overview:
[https://heurolabs.atlassian.net/wiki/display/CogniDoc/Overvi...](https://heurolabs.atlassian.net/wiki/display/CogniDoc/Overview)
API Docs:
[http://api.cognitio.heurolabs.com/assets/docs.html](http://api.cognitio.heurolabs.com/assets/docs.html).
We are looking for feedback from the community, especially people working with
hardware that is sensor rich as well as mobile applications that deal with
visual/audio signals.

